# Do hedgehogs need a light on during the day?



## Casper21 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey friends! I just got my boy Casper after extensive planning, but the one thing I still not clear on is if hedgehogs need light during the day. Im assuming they need 12 hours on and 12 hours off just like everything else but I hear conflicting opinions. Currently I have a ceramic heat emitter that keeps the temp around 75-76 degrees F, and a small UVB light for ambient lighting that goes off at night. Any thoughts? I am totally open to advice and criticism.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I have a normal LED light in my girls vivarium on a timer so she gets 12 hours light 12 hours dark.

A lot of others will use the main sunlight and main room lights to make the 12 hour light cycle.

Making sure they have a consistent lighting schedule is important, it doesnt matter if you have more than 12 hours light as long as you dont change it so its drastically less.

Lighting is just as important to stop hibernation as the heating.


----------

